# how do you bleed the breaks on a 97 sentra



## Nissan_Gx3 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey, I need to know if theres a guide or if anyone knows on how to bleed the breaks on a 97 Nissan Sentra GXE.


Thanks for your time


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Nissan_Gx3 said:


> Hey, I need to know if theres a guide or if anyone knows on how to bleed the breaks on a 97 Nissan Sentra GXE.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time


Use this article from StopTech as a guide. I can't remember exactly what size the bleeder screw heads are, but I think it's 10 mm.


----------

